# Siruis radio



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

Hello, 
im looking for some guidance, i have a 2002 nissan sentra se-r with the fosgate package. I just bought a kenwood plug and play sirus tuner with a wireless fm transmitter. the wireless transmitter was not good at all which led me to getting a wired fm modulator, which helped a lot, but noticed a low dentist drill type sound coming from the speakers when pressing the gas pedal......i took it back to the installer who pretty much fixed the issue, though sometime it can be heard, though now much lower. so my first question is, anyone know how to completely fix that issue?? second is that i was looking on soundgates website and they sell a aux switch that can be wired into the factory harness (by a professional) and that is supposed to allow me to a) plug in the sirus thru rca cables b) switch between my cd chager and sirius has anyone heard of this and if so does it work and sound good? or should i not have someone mess with the factory audio wiring???
thanks in advance for the help
brent


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I havent heard it but i would think that would sound the best. If you want a simple solution just put a noise filter between your ground and your chassis


----------



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

200silvia said:


> I havent heard it but i would think that would sound the best. If you want a simple solution just put a noise filter between your ground and your chassis


i know he put a noise filter in there somewhere but i can still hear it a bit....but i think overall i rahter not have it sound like an fm radio broadcast.....i think with the rca cables it should sound more cd like, no?


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

your RCA cables are probably too close to one of the power wires to your amp or other power cable.


----------



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

WoLfFaNgZ said:


> your RCA cables are probably too close to one of the power wires to your amp or other power cable.


has anyone heard of cutting into the factory harness and wiring in aux input switch that way?

if so, id love to hear if it worked


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

brentg33 said:


> Hello,
> im looking for some guidance, i have a 2002 nissan sentra se-r with the fosgate package. I just bought a kenwood plug and play sirus tuner with a wireless fm transmitter. the wireless transmitter was not good at all which led me to getting a wired fm modulator, which helped a lot, but noticed a low dentist drill type sound coming from the speakers when pressing the gas pedal......i took it back to the installer who pretty much fixed the issue, though sometime it can be heard, though now much lower. so my first question is, anyone know how to completely fix that issue?? second is that i was looking on soundgates website and they sell a aux switch that can be wired into the factory harness (by a professional) and that is supposed to allow me to a) plug in the sirus thru rca cables b) switch between my cd chager and sirius has anyone heard of this and if so does it work and sound good? or should i not have someone mess with the factory audio wiring???
> thanks in advance for the help
> brent


If you can integrate your sirius satellite into your vehicle without using an FM Modulator. Do it and don't look back  Soundgate is not a bad company at all. The part that they have will do the job you want. I wouldn't have somebody mess with the factory wiring because there is always that chance that they will mess up your wiring and void your warranty. These part that Soundgate has will not void any warranties. The sound will be digital quality, so you won't get any of the noise you do with the FM Mod. Overall, using soundgates piece is going to be your best choice. :thumbup:


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

i dunno about sirius or w/e but i had the same problem period with all my audio (CD since i dont have an antenna)... i could hear the pitch change when i accelerated. it would wistle.. sounded like i had a turbo 
wut it is is ur grounding is bad.


----------



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

ok, well i think i wanna try to get away from FM modulation all together.........soundgate was the one who suggested to have a professional wire this piece in my factory wiring as they dont have a plug n play aux adapter and also would like to try and save my cd changer.........is this kinda wiring very difficult to do?? i have 3 differnet professionals looking into it and have yet to come back and tell me a price


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

brentg33 said:


> has anyone heard of cutting into the factory harness and wiring in aux input switch that way?
> 
> if so, id love to hear if it worked



yea i believe they sell the kits at circuit city


----------



## brentg33 (May 1, 2004)

interesting....so that would then be a cheaper way of going rather than a new head unit with aux inputs....has anyone tried it this way? wonder if it sounds as good?


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

brentg33 said:


> interesting....so that would then be a cheaper way of going rather than a new head unit with aux inputs....has anyone tried it this way? wonder if it sounds as good?



it doesnt sound all that good to me...i have a friend who has a 2001 honda civic...and it doesnt sound loud at all...its clear but not loud...head units give your speakers the power and crisp clarity it needs...plus stock head units have limited options too


----------

